# Aluminium im Teich - ein Problem?



## gAudi (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,
können Aluminiumrohre ein Problem für den Teich werden? 
Klartext:
Ich möchte mir zur Abwehr gegen den __ Reiher, einen feinen, schwarzen Draht um den Teich spannen. Dieser Draht soll von dünnen Aluminiumröhrchen gehalten werden. Und diese Röhrchen wiederum stecken in angebohrten Steinen die im Teich liegen. 
Sondern diese Röhrchen evtl. einen Giftstoff ab?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


Gruß

          Günni


----------



## Oliver (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aluminium im Teich - ein Problem?*

Ich denke Giftstoffe werden Sie weniger abgeben, aber die Rohre werden im Laufe der Zeit korrodieren. Im schlimmsten Fall gehen Sie kaputt und erschlagen deine Fische. 

Edelstahl bietet sich da sicher schon eher an. Eine Möglichkeit wäre sicher noch etwas stabilere Kunststoffstäbe?
Gäbe es da für sich vielleicht Alternativen?


----------



## KingLui (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aluminium im Teich - ein Problem?*



Oliver schrieb:


> Ich denke Giftstoffe werden Sie weniger abgeben, aber die Rohre werden im Laufe der Zeit korrodieren.



Also hab ich jetzt bei Physik nicht aufgepast 

seit wann Rostet den Aluminium V2A ist zwar auch Rostfrei aber ich denke Aluminium geht auch denke ich!


LG
Chris


----------



## Redlisch (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aluminium im Teich - ein Problem?*



KingLui schrieb:


> Also hab ich jetzt bei Physik nicht aufgepast
> 
> seit wann Rostet den Aluminium LG
> Chris



Wo steht denn das Aluminium rostet ?

Wie er schrieb, oxidiert es an der Luft. Es bildet sich eine helle weisse unansehnliche Schicht, eben Aluminiumoxid (Al2O3) und dieses ist unlöslich in Wasser.

Axel


----------



## Olli.P (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aluminium im Teich - ein Problem?*

Hi,



> seit wann Rostet den Aluminium



Doch das geht! Sehr gut sogar.... 

Es Oxidiert!!

Bei mir im PS hat sich auch ein Alugriff vom Zugschieber in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst....... 


Das bröselt dann so langsam vor sich hin......


----------



## Oliver (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aluminium im Teich - ein Problem?*

Chris, du hast vollkommen recht.
Das hat man davon wenn man mal eine Stunde in Physik gefehlt hat. 

Zumindest bei den Giftstoffen hatte ich recht. Wird ja in der Lebensmittelindustrie auch verwendet. Siehe Tetra Pack.


----------



## Redlisch (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aluminium im Teich - ein Problem?*



> Zitat:
> seit wann Rostet den Aluminium
> 
> Doch das geht! Sehr gut sogar....



Nanana Olli ....

unter Rost versteht man Eisen(II)-oxid oder Eisen(III)-oxid also ein Korrosionsprodukt aus Eisen oder Stahl und das ist Braun :smoki

Axel


----------



## Oliver (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aluminium im Teich - ein Problem?*

Unterm Strich gehts ja darum das es oxidiert und NICHT rostet.
Es wird sich eine weissliche Schicht auf dem Aluminim absetzen.

Schädlich für die Bewohner des Teiches wird es nicht.
Schön siehts dann aber auch nicht mehr aus.


----------

